# Falcons Fans



## drhunter1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Will you be satisfied with just a win in the Playoffs?


----------



## maker4life (Dec 25, 2012)

No , but it would be a heap better than getting embarassed in the first game again!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Well just a win puts them in the NFC Championship game, then all bets are off. I personally won't be satisfied with anything less than a Super Bowl win........Remember SATISFIED doesn't play here!!!!!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 25, 2012)

just get to the bowl.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2012)

I would prefer the Super Bowl; but we need to get the monkey off our back and get at least one win.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 26, 2012)

1 win in the playoffs is NOT enough.  A run to the big game should be expected by all Falcon's fans.  Demand the wins, and stop making excuses Georgia for the big teams always coming up short.  I am sick of it.  From the Braves, Falcons and our College teams.  Its time to demand for them to win.  And it comes from the fans.  stop being ok with coming up short at the end, even if it is a loss to the eventual Champions.  This state is missing teams that know how to finish and win.  But its full of teams who can have good seasons and then leave us hanging when the brackets start.  I am over it and sick of it.  Demand more, and it will translate through our teams.  

You won't see Pittsburgh fans, Yankee fans, or Alabama fans being ok with missing the big dance and looking for the silver lining in it all.  The time to win is RIGHT now, and you never know when you will field another team capable of winning it all.  Do not become complacent and say "we are getting closer", or "we will get em next time".  The time is NOW.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2012)

I would be satisfied with 2 playoff wins, which would put us in the SB. I would love for them to win it, and think they have a great chance to do it this year.

Next year may not be so easy, if Gonzalez decides to retire, I think it's going to hurt more than people realize. So it needs to happen this year.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 26, 2012)

i would be more satisfied with one win than zero

i'd like to see em go all the way!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 26, 2012)

0, 1 or 2 is the same. Gots to have 3!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 27, 2012)

S.B. or Bust!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2012)

I pray that the football Gawds let my Dallas Cowboys win the NFC East and come to the Georgia Dome and kick the Falcons square in the nads! 

AMERICA'S TEAM!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 28, 2012)

drhunter1 said:


> Will you be satisfied with just a win in the Playoffs?



No, but I'll be more glad about the Falcons if they do since at that point they definitely have something to prove based on recent history.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 28, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> I pray that the football Gawds let my Dallas Cowboys win the NFC East and come to the Georgia Dome and kick the Falcons square in the nads!
> 
> AMERICA'S TEAM!



Watch out Jim, you're gonna lose more beef jerky talking like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 28, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Watch out Jim, you're gonna loose more than beef jerky talking like that!!!!!!!!!!



Fixed it fer ya!


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 28, 2012)

GTHunter007 said:


> 1 win in the playoffs is NOT enough.  A run to the big game should be expected by all Falcon's fans.  Demand the wins, and stop making excuses Georgia for the big teams always coming up short.  I am sick of it.  From the Braves, Falcons and our College teams.  Its time to demand for them to win.  And it comes from the fans.  stop being ok with coming up short at the end, even if it is a loss to the eventual Champions.  This state is missing teams that know how to finish and win.  But its full of teams who can have good seasons and then leave us hanging when the brackets start.  I am over it and sick of it.  Demand more, and it will translate through our teams.
> 
> You won't see Pittsburgh fans, Yankee fans, or Alabama fans being ok with missing the big dance and looking for the silver lining in it all.  The time to win is RIGHT now, and you never know when you will field another team capable of winning it all.  Do not become complacent and say "we are getting closer", or "we will get em next time".  The time is NOW.



Finally! THIS THIS THIS THIS ^^^^^^^

You an me see eye to eye on this brother.


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 28, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> I pray that the football Gawds let my Dallas Cowboys win the NFC East and come to the Georgia Dome and kick the Falcons square in the nads!
> 
> AMERICA'S TEAM!



Dream on, Dream on!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Watch out Jim, you're gonna lose more beef jerky talking like that!!!!!!!!!!



I'm hoping that the Cowboys' patchwork defense can hold the Redskins under 35 points.
A little help from a running game would take som pressure off Romo too. 



drhunter1 said:


> Dream on, Dream on!



I have something in common with 31 teams in the NFL. I ain't worried about them silly Falcons in the post season.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 30, 2012)

MAn that was a uninspired stinker of a game, i hope that offensive line shows up better than they did today or in many games this season, they are the 5 biggest Wussies in the NFL


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 31, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm hoping that the Cowboys' patchwork defense can hold the Redskins under 35 points.
> A little help from a running game would take som pressure off Romo too.
> 
> 
> ...



Nope...you sure ain't. 



Now...

What in the heck was Smitty thinking??

Let's see...#1 seed rapped up...meaningless game against a 6-9 division opponent with a pretty good dline....the sure bet would be to play Ryan, Abe, White, and Samuel no more than a qtr....snatch every other possible starter I could spare after half...get McCown and other backups some much needed LIVE GAME EXPERIENCE...Come out with an aggressive gameplan with things we never, ever do like fake punts and trick plays. Blitz like the 85 bears. Get the team loose and let them have some fun. Worst case...lose a meaningless game.

But NOOOOOOO....

Play all starters entire game...that is until both starting CB's and Abe are all taken off with injuries. Install a very vanilla gameplan on offense which subjected Ryan to 5 very nasty hits which luckily didn't render him out for season. Score your lowest point total of the season against a defense that had been giving out points like fed.gov gives out food stamps.

The team came out like a infantry platoon under fire and under an idiot LT.....tepid...timid...and with the same fire as a 45 year old sweater vest wearing wal mart greeter that likes ABBA and interpretive dance.

If there was an award for how to blow what could be a special play off run...Smitty won it. The team played like a group that...like me....had severe and pointed questions about Smitty's football IQ. I wonder what Abe is thinking today about Smitty...who had him still playing in the 4th qtr when Abe got hurt. I wonder what Ryan is thinking this morning...and I wonder how fast Blank woulda had Smitty's head if Ryan had gotten hurt.

Not only did you get starters injured in a meaningless game....your vanilla gameplan and play calling got your starters beat down instead of your scrubs. Boy...if you were worried that resting players coulda had them coming out flat in two weeks...Smitty....wonder how flat they're gonna come out the dome tunnel now....against a very motivated and young Seahawks, viking, or skins team playing on house money?

Wonder what another playoff flop like the three previous will mean for Smitty after the events of yesterday? I'm guessing updating his resume.


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Nope...you sure ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Where to start. I agree with what you post. If you are going to run your guys out there and risk injury, have a game plan that insures a relatively good shot at victory. 

Smith and Koetter diserve all the criticism that is surely coming their way. 

I don't see the hunger that is needed to win the Super Bowl. I don't see the desire. I see fear. I saw it in Tony Gonzalas' face yersterday. He looked like the rest of the teams faces. Like they are waiting for the other shoe to drop. Here we go again. Another Atlanta sports franchise under achieving. Another one and out. 

I can tell you who is not affraid. The Seahawks, Redskins, Packers, 49ers. None of them are fearing the Falcons again this year because they do not instill fear in anyone.

I think we can stop all the talk about Thomas Decoud should have been in the Pro Bowl. When you display such poor tackling technique, I think it's safe to say you don't diserve to be in the Pro Bowl. He too diserves all the criticism coming his way.

Man it's tough being an Atlanta sports team fan.


----------



## drhunter1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Nope...you sure ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Where to start. I agree with what you post. If you are going to run your guys out there and risk injury, have a game plan that insures a relatively good shot at victory. 

Smith and Koetter diserve all the criticism that is surely coming their way. 

I don't see the hunger that is needed to win the Super Bowl. I don't see the desire. I see fear. I saw it in Tony Gonzalas' face yersterday. He looked like the rest of the teams faces. Like they are waiting for the other shoe to drop. Here we go again. Another Atlanta sports franchise under achieving. Another one and out. 

I can tell you who is not affraid. The Seahawks, Redskins, Packers, 49ers. None of them are fearing the Falcons again this year because they do not instill fear in anyone.

I think we can stop all the talk about Thomas Decoud should have been in the Pro Bowl. When you display such poor tackling technique, I think it's safe to say you don't diserve to be in the Pro Bowl. He too diserves all the criticism coming his way.

Man it's tough being an Atlanta sports team fan.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Nope...you sure ain't.



Rubbing it in eh?

Enjoy being in the playoffs while you can. In a couple weeks you'll be on the outside looking in.

I'll save you a seat.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 31, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> Rubbing it in eh?
> 
> Enjoy being in the playoffs while you can. In a couple weeks you'll be on the outside looking in.
> 
> I'll save you a seat.



All in fun my man...I was a young falcon fan when the cowboys came into fulco and beat the falcons in the playoffs.

Up until yesterday...I had great optimism for the birds.....now...it's gone like the wind. Smith cannot handle the pressure of late season football...yesterday was the final proof.

Now....that being said....if we come in with everyone healthy in two weeks...I give the birds a more than good chance against any one of those division opponents...but if the pack comes to town...all bets are off.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> All in fun my man...I was a young falcon fan when the cowboys came into fulco and beat the falcons in the playoffs.
> 
> Up until yesterday...I had great optimism for the birds.....now...it's gone like the wind. Smith cannot handle the pressure of late season football...yesterday was the final proof.
> 
> Now....that being said....if we come in with everyone healthy in two weeks...I give the birds a more than good chance against any one of those division opponents...but if the pack comes to town...all bets are off.



After the way they played yesterday I think I might go squirrel hunting in the rain instead of watch them get blown out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2012)

At least the Falcons do not have to worry about the pressure of being undefeated at home with their recent loss when QB Ryan's luck ran out in the last offensive drive in the last quarter when miracle wins have happened this season.  With Atlanta's yo-yo, up & down performances during this season, still wondering which Falcons team will show up in the playoffs.  Hopefully Atlanta is learning that 2nd half & last quarters do not usually win but must show up all 4 quarters with winning performances.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 1, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> At least the Falcons do not have to worry about the pressure of being undefeated at home with their recent loss when QB Ryan's luck ran out in the last offensive drive in the last quarter when miracle wins have happened this season.  With Atlanta's yo-yo, up & down performances during this season, still wondering which Falcons team will show up in the playoffs.  Hopefully Atlanta is learning that 2nd half & last quarters do not usually win but must show up all 4 quarters with winning performances.



Do you think they will do that?  I don't. I have history on my side too.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 1, 2013)

learn and move forward!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i hope these injuries to the falcons are better for their playoff game!!!!!!!!!!!

any word out yet on just what kind of ankle injury abraham has?????

i agree very much with all the post.

sunday's game was moronic!!

play hard to win or stay at the house!!!!!!!!!!
i would've like to see some 2nd and 3rd string players givin it all they had.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2013)

Abraham's ankle injury is minor according to Mike Smith.

http://atlanta.sbnation.com/falcons/2012/12/31/3821666/john-abraham-injury-ankle-atlanta-falcons


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> Do you think they will do that?  I don't. I have history on my side too.



No, Sir, I don't either & of course history is the best predictor of future behavior like the Braves.  Just trying to sound a bit positive & hopeful that they can pull rabbits out of hats to figure out ways to survive & win.  At least the Falcons history this season is better than past seasons.  Like Dr. Phil says, if folks want a better future they need to create a changed better recent history of behavior.  Good to hear coach Smith report he expects the 2 injured defensive starters to be ready to play in the next game.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 2, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> No, Sir, I don't either & of course history is the best predictor of future behavior like the Braves.  Just trying to sound a bit positive & hopeful that they can pull rabbits out of hats to figure out ways to survive & win.  At least the Falcons history this season is better than past seasons.  Like Dr. Phil says, if folks want a better future they need to create a changed better recent history of behavior.  Good to hear coach Smith report he expects the 2 injured defensive starters to be ready to play in the next game.



I know you are buddy. I wish I could share your optimism.


----------

